# Shimano vs Sram comparison chart



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

What comparison chart do you think is more accurate when comparing Shimano to Sram.
For example is Deore a direct comparison to X5 or X7?
Or is X9 a similar to XT or SLX?
Also would you consider Deore entry level or mid level?

I'm not asking which is better, just down the product line how shimano and sram match up.

Do you agree with gear suite or bike advisor.

*Gear-Suite Chart*









*
BikeAdvisor Chart*


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

I've test ridden quite a few bikes recently, spec'd with deore, slx, xt, X5 and X7... not that this makes me any kind of expert, but based on my experience Sram and Shimano have somewhat of a different feel. I don't think it's accurate to compare their groupsets 1:1, although I understand this is natural to do especially when comparing bikes. I would say that you should really try to test ride bikes with each set that you are interested in.

Actually, the drivetrain are the components it's easiest to evaluate in a parking lot in my opinion. You can see how well the bike shifts, feel how smooth/clunky/noisy the components are, and make your own determination as to how specific Sram and Shimano components stack up at any given price-point.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

either one can be used as a general guide. they're both similar.



Davidfs said:


> Actually, the drivetrain are the components it's easiest to evaluate in a parking lot in my opinion. You can mash on the pedals and see how well the bike shifts under pressure,


you should never shift under power, always ease off when shifting. shifting under power on a test ride is not a way to measure the quality of drivetrain components.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Well "mash" was a poor word choice I'll admit, but isn't the smoothness of shifting under power one of the biggest differences between component levels? After weight and durability.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

For the original question - I'm not sure how Di2 is so much better that it's the only "pro" level part or by the same token, the XX stuck all by itself in the other chart. If you mentally blend the 2 charts, that'd be closer to my experience. Though to be fair I rarely stray above XT/X9/X0 or below Deore/SLX/X7 as that seems to me to be the price/performance sweet spot.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Davidfs said:


> Well "mash" was a poor word choice I'll admit, but isn't the smoothness of shifting under power one of the biggest differences between component levels? After weight and durability.


Absolutely not! Shifting under power will damage deore level stuff just like it will damage XTR. Its something you just cant do, to any level of drivetrain. It will damage your gear.

Better shifters feel smoother, so thats where your money goes there. Better cassettes shift smoother (not under load!). Better rear derailleurs keep better chain tension so the chain doesnt slap around. Durability these days is kind of a wash, its all surprisingly good. Higher levels do weigh less.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Hmm, well... Glad you are here to dostop me before I've put too many miles on my new bike!


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

noapathy said:


> For the original question - I'm not sure how Di2 is so much better that it's the only "pro" level part or by the same token, the XX stuck all by itself in the other chart. If you mentally blend the 2 charts, that'd be closer to my experience. Though to be fair I rarely stray above XT/X9/X0 or below Deore/SLX/X7 as that seems to me to be the price/performance sweet spot.


I think I agree with the Bike Advisor chart more than the Gear-Suite. Though I would put Deore as entry level. SLX and X-7 as mid. And XT and X9 as high end.

I'm sure with the latest and greatest out, though, the Gear-Suite encompasses more levels that are now available.

X9/XT is sweet spot from an all around standpoint. X7/SLX hits the sweet spot for best performance on a budget. I just feel like Deore/X5 probably has basic function and durability but lack refinement and weight savings.


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks Traffic002, 1st person to really answer the original question.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I would add ZEE to the SLX level and Saint to XTR on the Bike Advisor chart. 

I've been reading that GX is supposed to replace X7 and X9, but so far that hasn't happened. By looking at the 10 speed GX parts...it's closer to X7 than X9.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

traffic002 said:


> X9/XT is sweet spot from an all around standpoint. X7/SLX hits the sweet spot for best performance on a budget. I just feel like Deore/X5 probably has basic function and durability but lack refinement and weight savings.


This right here, although I would categorize Deore/X5 as mid-level, anything less than that as entry level, SLX/X7 as performance, and XT/X9 as high-end, and anything above that as race/pro, but I'm just quibbling over semantics.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Both have elements that I agree with, but both also have elements I disagree with. I'd also put Deore and X7 as similar, but I also wouldn't combine them as "entry level" with Alivio. Nor would I lump them with SLX. I also agree with X9 and XT being similar. Fact is that there isn't a direct 1:1 comparison between the brands.

For that matter, I don't have a good handle on X1, X01, and XX1. Clearly XX1 is SRAM's top group. I think the days of SRAM's high end 10spd bits are numbered, so I think ignoring XX for the time being is probably wise. For that matter, X0 and X9 are probably on borrowed time as well. I think the simple matter of the cost of SRAM's 11spd cassettes keeps most of their 11spd groups at levels above XT.


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

I did a price comparison mostly from pricepoint.com prices, and seems Deore is probably in between X5 and X7. SLX seems to be higher priced than X7 but below X9, maybe GX level.
While X9 and XT are similar.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: I often shift the rear under power, Shimano and SRAM. I haven't damaged anything doing so, though I'll allow wear might be somewhat accelerated.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Lone Rager said:


> FWIW: I often shift the rear under power


:nono: you can lead a horse to water...



> I haven't damaged anything doing so.


yes you probably have, it just may not be showing any symptoms yet.


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

Well here is another age old debate...I have ridden both companies at most of the higher levels and run XT currently. I used to care but now I go for what works! Sram is doing a lot now with their 1X11 stuff. That will probably be my next jump.


----------

